# Revell 1/48 PV-1 Ventura



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I usually don't like to build Navy planes 'cause, well, they're all blue. Not much chance for variety. But the I always liked the Ventura, and Revell's kit had that cool octopus decal, so what the heck.

And of course I screwed up the octopus decal royally :lol:, so I built the plane as it probably looked before they painted the octopus on.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats really sharp. I hear its a nice kit with just some minor issues (wrong props based on a Museum plane and bogus cockpit bulkhead to hide the lack of fuselage interior). I like your non-octopus version actually. Now if they would do a Hudson !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh yeah - I tried some funky weathering to make it looked like a sunbleached salt-air seaplane, which was just reallysimply doing a wash of white watercolors all over the top, and gray watercolor all over the bottom. Seems to have worked!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Did you motorize it or just put the fan in front of it? Nice job!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

That is a very nice paint job!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks very good indeed!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Great looking model. Exceptional weathering! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

philo426 said:


> Did you motorize it or just put the fan in front of it? Nice job!


Fan. 

Tanks, guys.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

What's your paint chipping technique? Do you use any of the salt/hairspray ideas or do you paint the chipping on top of the basic paint job? Looks perfect.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beleive it or not, for this model, I used a silver Prismacolor pencil after the main colors were on. In some places I carefully "drew" the chips on, in some places (like leading edges) I just randomly whacked the side of the lead against the model.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use the Prismacolor pencils too... they work great. You can also use them to depict scuffs and scratches. Like on a dark blue plane do some light wear using a lighter grey color or even a yellow that looks like zinc chromate.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Pity about the octopus, but great work, especially the 'working' engine, that's a nice effect.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

John P said:


> Beleive it or not, for this model, I used a silver Prismacolor pencil after the main colors were on. In some places I carefully "drew" the chips on, in some places (like leading edges) I just randomly whacked the side of the lead against the model.


Wow, I googled Prismacolor pencil, and there are many "models" of them. 

Do you know which ones you use and or recommend for "whacking"? LOL


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The weather came out great, looks very realistic.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! The weathering really makes this pop. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sgthawker said:


> Wow, I googled Prismacolor pencil, and there are many "models" of them.
> 
> Do you know which ones you use and or recommend for "whacking"? LOL


Um. The ones I've had in a box for about 30 years!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

John P said:


> Um. The ones I've had in a box for about 30 years!


LOL, I love that answer. Serves me right! :lol:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I buy mine at Michael's. Hobby Lobby probably sells them. The ones I have aren't any particular fancy kind, just plain colored pencils that are sold off a rack. Get the metallic silver one...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice one for the collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

*Great job on the Ventura*

I've got one coming and after seeing yours I'm eager to start.


----------

